# Off Brand: Sony Unveils VENICE, Its First 36x24mm Full-Frame Digital Motion Picture Camera System



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2017)

```
<em>Anamorphic Capabilities, Interchangeable Sensor, 8-stage ND Filter System, New Color Management & Established Workflow Combine into Unique Creative Filmmaking Tool</em></p>
<p><strong>LOS ANGELES, Sept. 6, 2017 </strong>— Sony Electronics is unveiling VENICE – its first Full-Frame digital motion picture camera system. VENICE is the next generation of Sony’s CineAlta camera systems, designed to expand the filmmaker’s creative freedom through immersive, large-format, Full Frame capture of filmic imagery producing natural skin tones, elegant highlight handling and wide dynamic range. VENICE was designed through close collaboration with the creative community, fulfilling the requirements from filmmakers and production professionals.</p>
<p>VENICE will be officially unveiled on Sept. 6, in front of a select audience of American Society of Cinematographers (ASC) members and a range of other industry professionals. Sony will also screen a short film, “The Dig”, the first footage shot with VENICE, produced in Anamorphic, written and directed by Joseph Kosinski and shot by Academy Award winning Cinematographer Claudio Miranda, ASC.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-31227 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/6988650654.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/6988650654-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/6988650654-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/6988650654-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/0273694191.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/0273694191-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/0273694191-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/0273694191-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/9653762090.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/9653762090-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/9653762090-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/9653762090-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/8764409399.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/8764409399-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/8764409399-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/8764409399-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>“We really went back to the drawing board for this one,” said Peter Crithary, marketing manager, Sony Electronics. “It is our next-generation camera system, a ground-up development initiative encompassing a completely new image sensor. We carefully considered key aspects such as form factor, ergonomics, build quality, ease of use, a refined picture and painterly look—with a simple, established workflow. We worked in close collaboration with film industry professionals. We also considered the longer-term strategy by designing a user interchangeable sensor that is as quick and simple to swap as removing four screws, and can accommodate different shooting scenarios as the need arises.”</p>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Full frame sensor and wide range of lens </strong><strong>compatibility</strong></p>
<p>VENICE combines a newly developed 36x24mm Full Frame sensor to meet the high-quality demands of feature filmmaking. Full Frame offers the advantages of compatibility with a wide range of lenses, including Anamorphic, Super 35mm, Spherical and Full Frame PL mount lenses for a greater range of expressive freedom with shallow depth of field. The lens mount can also be changed to support E-mount lenses for shooting situations that require smaller, lighter, and wider lenses. User-selectable areas of the image sensor allow shooting in Super 35 mm 4 – perf. Future firmware upgrades are planned to allow the camera to handle 36mm wide 6K resolution. Fast image scan technology minimizes “Jello” effects.</p>
<p><strong>New color management system and established workflow for flexible post-production</strong></p>
<p>A new color management system with an ultra wide color gamut gives users more control and greater flexibility to work with images during grading and post-production. VENICE also has more than 15 stops of latitude to handle challenging lighting situations from low-light to harsh sunlight with a gentle roll-off handling of highlights.</p>
<p>VENICE achieves high quality and efficient file-based production through Sony’s established 16-bit RAW/X-OCN via the AXS-R7 recorder, and 10 bit XAVC workflows. VENICE is also compatible with current and upcoming hardware accessories for CineAlta cameras (DVF-EL200 Full HD OLED Viewfinder, AXS-R7 recorder, AXS-CR1 and high-speed Thunderbolt-enabled AXS-AR1 card reader, using established AXS and SxS memory card formats.</p>
<p><strong>I</strong><strong>ntuitive design & refined functionality support simple and efficient on-location operation</strong></p>
<p class="alignnone">VENICE has a fully modular and intuitive design with refined functionality to support simple and efficient on-location operation. It is the film industry’s first camera with a built-in 8-stage glass ND filter system, making the shooting process efficient and streamlining camera setup. The camera is designed for easy operation with an intuitive control panel placed on the Assistant and Operator sides of the camera. A 24 V power supply input/output and LEMO connector allow use of many standard camera accessories, designed for use in harsh environments.</p>
<p><strong>License options for individual production requirements</strong></p>
<p>With VENICE, Sony is giving users the option to customize their camera by enabling the features needed, matched to their individual production requirements. Optional licenses will be available in permanent, monthly and weekly durations to expand the camera’s capabilities with new features including 4K anamorphic and Full Frame, each sold separately.</p>
<p>The VENICE CineAlta digital motion picture camera system is scheduled to be available in February 2018. For more information, please visit: <a href="http://www.sony.com/venice">www.sony.com/venice</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Sony Unveils VENICE, Its First 36x24mm Full-Frame Digital Motion Picture Camera Syste*

Shoot in Venice, edit on a Vaio with Vegas. Typical Vony.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Sony Unveils VENICE, Its First 36x24mm Full-Frame Digital Motion Picture Camera Syste*

I don't see a price?


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Sony Unveils VENICE, Its First 36x24mm Full-Frame Digital Motion Picture Camera Syste*

only 1 question: how much?

hope it sells for 999,- so the constant "4k whimpering" with every new stills camera finally comes to an end. ;D


----------



## snoke (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Sony Unveils VENICE, Its First 36x24mm Full-Frame Digital Motion Picture Camera Syste*



AvTvM said:


> only 1 question: how much?



https://www.cinema5d.com/sony-venice-cinealta-full-frame-35mm-camera-announced/

_For the first time, the sensor block is interchangeable – which is supposed to make the camera future-proof._

_The camera is anticipated to start shipping in February 2018. Pricing is not fixed yet. The tentative price for the body only is €37,000. Full frame and anamorphic options will come as payable options, with the full-frame option costing a tentative €4,000 and the anamorphic costing a tentative €6,000. You can also “rent” them on a daily or weekly basis though, pricing unknown._


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Sony Unveils VENICE, Its First 36x24mm Full-Frame Digital Motion Picture Camera Syste*



BeenThere said:


> I don't see a price?


 TOo much, that is the price.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Sony Unveils VENICE, Its First 36x24mm Full-Frame Digital Motion Picture Camera Syste*



snoke said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > only 1 question: how much?
> ...


So, Camera + a couple of sensors + a couple of Cine lenses and you are looking at $100K +. 
Serious coin. We''re into new Porsche territory


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Sony Unveils VENICE, Its First 36x24mm Full-Frame Digital Motion Picture Camera Syste*



BeenThere said:


> So, Camera + a couple of sensors + a couple of Cine lenses and you are looking at $100K +.
> Serious coin. We''re into new Porsche territory



yes but a new porsche doesn't make money...it just swallows more and more


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Sony Unveils VENICE, Its First 36x24mm Full-Frame Digital Motion Picture Camera Syste*



snoke said:


> For the first time, the sensor block is interchangeable – which is supposed to make the camera future-proof.



Thanks for the information on pricing.

*Modular sensor unit* [including CPU / imaging pipeline? ] sounds really excellent. Finally! Hopefully Canon will also implement this in their future mirrorless cameras. Totally new bodies only about every 10 years, new swappable sensor/electronics every 2-4 years, whenever meaningful technical progress comes about. Sensor unit sensibly priced of course. Something I would be really happy with. I don't wear out shutters and bodies ... ;D


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Off Brand: Sony Unveils VENICE, Its First 36x24mm Full-Frame Digital Motion Picture Camera Syste*

No 8k, Sony is *******.
Seriously, though, I hope they do not cripple their future consumer or prosumer cameras by leaving any of these features out. I relly hope a7 iii has an interchangeable sensor block, no need for separate S or R bodies. If not, it will be useless.


----------

